# General AIO for DA Polisher? Topaz, SRP, Menz 3in1 or Sonax?



## cascas (May 2, 2017)

Just about to my by first DA polisher. What polish would you recommend for a a budget 1 step polish (AIO) for general use. Do they all do a similar job?


Autosmart Topaz around £15.00 for 1 Ltr £15/Ltr
AutoGlym SRP around £11.00 for 500ml - £22/Ltr
AutoFinesse Tripple around £13 for £500ml -26/Ltr
Menzera 3in1 around £12 for 250ml £48/Ltr ( £28.40 if bought as 1Ltr)
Sonax EX 04-06 around £17 for 250ml £68/Ltr


So the AutoSmart wins outright in price? Thoughts about best price/perfomance ratio?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

having tried "Af tripple" and found it did a sum total of Nothing at all for removing anything at all, pretty naff at filling as well, all it did was add a bit of shine , i Certainly will not be buying any more of it. i had read lots of folk on here liking it, tried it and, honestly its not worth bothering with as anything other than "a bit of shine"



AG SRP on the other pad does do things, yet the chance of mucking up your paintwork is very slim with it.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

cascas said:


> Just about to my by first DA polisher. What polish would you recommend for a a budget 1 step polish (AIO) for general use. Do they all do a similar job?
> 
> Autosmart Topaz around £15.00 for 1 Ltr £15/Ltr
> AutoGlym SRP around £11.00 for 500ml - £22/Ltr
> ...


Firstly only a few Polishes on your list are comparable. The first 3 are basic AIO's which fill and give a small amount of correction. Out of those 3 AG SRP is by far the best and on a finishing pad it'll definitely give an improvement. 
Also you should be able to get a litre of it for £16 maximum.

The Menzerna is an AIO compound that has great cutting ability which finishes down well with some protection built in (I think the protection is similar to that in PowerLock). I've used this and it's great but probably not for a beginner.

The Sonax 04-06 is just a compound rather than an AIO and will leave no protection but it should finish down well.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Personally I’d go for anglewax enigma all in one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Or maybe CarPro Essence


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've just bought some 3D HD Speed AIO to use this weekend. I bought it because you can use it in the sun. What a fool, I should have bought something waterproof :lol:

Check out some Youtube videos, it may interest you. £18.95 for 473ml, 16oz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

matty.13 said:


> Personally I'd go for anglewax enigma all in one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This above:thumb:

Or Carpro Essence :thumb:


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

3D Hd Speed is surprisingly good, good level of swirl removal, super easy wipe off & leaves a decent level of gloss which can then be topped with a wax for longer lasting protection.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Britemax Virtue is the all in one you need! the best AIO iv used to date.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another great one to consider is Dodos need for speed. 


Gonz


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Maxolen violet wax is good.


----------



## RickyE46 (Mar 26, 2019)

Where are you guys buying HD Speed all in one from? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I got my last HD Speed from The Polishing Booth in Leyland, Lancashire.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Sonax perfect finish (or ex 04/06 which is pretty similar) with hex logic pads worked great as an AIO for me recently...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest trying the angel wax enigma, as AIO's go its using quite modern tech for the abrasives and the sealant. You could even wipe down with a ceramic spray for better durability and a clean finish 

FYI perfect finish and ex04/06 are polishes not all in ones. You will "need" to wax or seal after


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

stangalang said:


> I would suggest trying the angel wax enigma, as AIO's go its using quite modern tech for the abrasives and the sealant. You could even wipe down with a ceramic spray for better durability and a clean finish
> 
> FYI perfect finish and ex04/06 are polishes not all in ones. You will "need" to wax or seal after


Sorry my bad on terminology you're right - I used a sealant and wax after PF so not AIO at all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Me ? I would go for Auto Finesse Rejuvenate 

Get it while you can as AF have discontinued it


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

RickyE46 said:


> Where are you guys buying HD Speed all in one from?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Go back to post #6 and click on the link


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Hevn't tried any of the new ceramic type AIO's yet but if you are using a wax afterwards I've always rated Britemax AIO Max it does fill and it also has a little bite so with the right pad you can get a little correction with it also


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I like Menz 3in1 easy to use good cutting and working time little dust 
my fav also Menz 2in1 zero dust , light cutting to remove car wash haze and gives nice gloss work very well by hand or machine .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I like Menz 3in1 easy to use good cutting and working time little dust
> my fav also Menz 2in1 zero dust , light cutting to remove car wash haze and gives nice gloss work very well by hand or machine .


How much 3in1 gives cut and how long protection?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've only had experience with AF Tripple and SRP from your list.
In my experience the Tripple was nicer to use than SRP with just as good if not better results.
I bought 250 ml from Eurocarparts for a fiver including delivery a while back on offer.
250 ml will be enough to go over my 360z about 10 times.
So for a fiver I think it's worth a try.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415647&highlight=Tripple


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Carlack 68*

There has been no mention of this in the thread.

It is an excellent AIO, together with previous products recommended.

Links used for info not sales purposes.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Good stuff for sure. I have always one bottle in my shelf. Don’t like sealant though.
AIO also doesn’t fill very much but cleans like no other products.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sm81 said:


> How much 3in1 gives cut and how long protection?


Slightly less than Menz 2500 it works well in soft paint, the protection looks will last for one month or 4-5 washes .


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Found the Britemax Virtue to function really well as an AIO. IMO, many steps above SRP


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kris1986 said:


> Found the Britemax Virtue to function really well as an AIO. IMO, many steps above SRP


Virtue is a brilliant AIO. Offers both cutting and filling ability with a good layer of protection left behind as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

I love Blackfire One Step, very easy to use and does a great job. Also seems to be a favorite of Mike Phillips.


----------

